# Land Speeder AKA AirBus



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Now this one I shouldn't really be showing you just yet. It's in it's early stages of build (hence red tape holding bits together). Also kinda don't what to keep posting wip's, but don't worry (Bronco's getting treatment as well as Brain-Machine, should be finished with those soon). At the momment, not touching this model really, not until the others are done, so sorry guys might be a bit of a wait for this to get finished.
So anyway, what do we have here?

















Ok, you might of noticed the Whirlwind missile launcher. It's ceiling mounted with magnets. The generade launcher is just holding it in place, it's really for the Bronco. The foot steps slide in and out. The side doors are gonna slide open. The backpanel with the seats has been cut out (leaving the seats and centre post). That silly pobe thing been hacked off. Other bits of detailing, couple of backpacks, drill out the top vent.








So it can do that, also slightly rotate left and right. Independant tilt for each silo.








Got rid of those tinnie wings, upgrade, with flaps. The engine area is bare at the momment, not much space (head-scratching for ideas), choice between missiles or engines....hmmm?








Here's a pic without the misslies








I've put a loading ramp (from a rhino) to make it a transporter, however you wouldn't really be able to get any troops in there, the ceiling is just too low.
Now here's the good stuff. Never liked that bumper the day I saw it! Found a far better use for it. Notice the steps are out in this one.








Yeah a landing gear baby!, with extra stabilizing toe for uneven terrain, (Sometimes I surprise even myself).








And lastly, you can see the drilled vent at the top and the view from a marine looking in-point-of-view









Woo-hoo! -Suppose I'm gonna get you guys on my back now to finish this puppy off. 
All the best,
Dusty


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Another genius invention from teh mad mind of Dusty. Yeah now I will get onto you to finish it! You do need to raise the roof (pardon the pun) on that so it looks more like scouts can fit inside that.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Seconded. Good job, Dusty. Hope I can get creative enough to make conversions like that.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have just one question: do you sleep???


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Sleep? Not really. There's plenty of time to sleep when you're dead! It's 03:20 in the morning right now - don't feel tired. Hahahaha, welcome to the realm of Dusty corner! There's plenty more to come heheheh, just got too many fingers in too many pies. Need more fingers...


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Very cool! Great concept and good work so far.:victory:


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Thought this project was gonna wait a bit, but it became one of those things sitting on the desk bugging me. 
Right, so what been done then eh? hmmm....well thanks to Djinn (Damn you!, but your wish is my command), the roof's been raised. No messing around, extreme extention. It's a shame now 'cause loads of bits look out of porportion/ out of place (eg back packs would look better hanging higher up instead of on the floor). The (big) wings are gonna need to get bigger! Infact the entire rear might need chopping off now and extended. I did call it a bus, so it's gotta live up to it's name. 
Have a look








It's had the eagle badge removed. The foot front landing gear been installed (both front left/right feet linked - so just pull on one of them). And the other stabalizing toe on the side been done - landing gear complete.
















The loading ramp has been redone. There was a very slight imperfection in one the of original arms. Bit annoyed having to redo them, but made them more sturdy just incase. I prefer the orginal as it was slimmer and would probably be strong enough.








So next up, it's having a tiny bit of paint. Bit worried that once completed, it'll hard to get in there with the brush. Work out the rear, no idea. Tidy up some glue, edges, etc.

So while I'm at it, anything else I should do to it (uhmm Djinn)? Lol, 
All the best,
Dusty


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

The working ramp is priceless! This is coming out really well so far.:victory:


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Jeez, it's 04:40 am! No pics this time (what?). I'm up to my eyeballs with work so it'll be worth the wait while I get round to taking the pics.
Anyway just wanted to say that damn it, raising the roof has made everything out of proportion. The rear's been hacked off. Now I realize I should of put the ramp at the back like a regular rhino and have the engine either side. The orginal design was to have the engine in the middle of the rear. Should I move the ramp? 
There all sorts of problems with this model, and loads of bits that still need working out. Extra plating, the pilot/gunner, railings, wings.
The landing gear? It's probably gonna need beefing up.
But do not worry, in dust we trust and it's never too late to wack something in there (perhaps a Thunderfire cannon me thinks).
This is definately a mock up/prototype. If I do another one, it'll be similar in function but probably look totally different.
So here's a chance for you guys to throw in suggestions. Maybe do a poll (never done one before - might be fun).
Anyway, back to work...
Dusty


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Good evening/morning er it's dark outside. Anyway Been racking the brain with this one, but finally getting somewhere. Basic shapes at the momment and not really glued in yet, need tidying up first. Generally fabricating the entire rear section. Sorry if the pics are a little confusing, your not the only one!
The body shell is roughly the rigt shape so there shouldn't be any gaps around the side door. The roof is being extend, might lose the missile launchers (seemed a bit too similar to the Thypoon). Instead 'm toying with a few other ideas.
Wings are bigger now, only one cut at present. Still need to work out the engines. 
I know I said I weren't really gonna work on this much until I finished painting some other projects; but I got a blister on my finger from picking up a burning mug, right where you'd rest your brush when painting - ouch.
Just the shell and wing








Didn't show off the landing gear before
















Nice and square around the door. The cut away is for the handle for when the door slides open.









Maybe I should paint it red and call it the Route Master.
Anyway...back to the dust I go.....


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

That is awesome, great job so far Dusty!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i think you should put out a line of warhammer 40k figure for people that still like playing with toys. or for the younger ones, cause i mean landing gear and a ramp that moves up and down?? i meann thats freaking awsome, i wish i could play with something like that, and im 15!!!

but anyway, ill be watching this thread for a while.

P.S have you got any ork conversions?


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Ah Hell yah man!!! F*cking awesome!!! Great work!!! +rep


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi guys, there's been a slight change. It turned out that the hull extension wasn't long enough, so a new body (again), and a bit more funked up. You might notice the wings too. Thanks for all the comments and rep (Farseer, didn't actually recieve any but no worries)








Didn't want to put flaps in the usual place because being at angles it's a tricker job. So instead not to be a spoil sport, it still flaps, like a bird! Ok might be a bit silly, but on a aircraft carrier lined up with wings folded over the top might look cool.








I suppose the more intentional look








So pretty annoyied having to redesign again a third time and really it's STILL not long enough. The engines are probably gonna be the sze of the original land speeder. But I don't want to make it extremely long, the ramp is too small and should really open the other way round (Airbus MKII - not for a long time). But hopefully now the structure can be fitted, not sure how much interior detail to add yet....

Dusty


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

I don't have much to say but wow! 

The working ramp gets me excited lol


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Insanity Dusty. At the rate you are going you will have a fully working flying landspeeder by the end of this.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Eveving all,
been having jip from the PC and camera, so I'll keep this brief.
The back has been worked on.








So now there's back seats, a little smal for bums but might be able to squeeze 3 troops along.








Here's a little something (not the pencil). Engines up.








Engine down








Still needs extra trusters above, if I had another land speeder I'd just use them and double it up.
Okie Dokie,

Dusty


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Dusty, as usual, you never let me down! Expect some rep from me!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok, this is looking as cool as all hell now!


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

This is simply awesome. 
It seems to be slowly but surely becoming an Imperial shuttle from Star Wars. Then I saw the wings. Any influence there, by chance?


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

-yhew-
Just finished puttying (messy and long). Thanks for the comments. 
Got a bit of time now to explain some bits. Haven't been able to take as many pics as often as I'd like - been really busy building the stuff to take pictures of. Also there's another project that's taken a bit of a prioty, I'll put a pic of it on my Userpage at some point.
Back to the Airbus...well, now satisfied that it's got a rear end, need to work around and figure the new engine. Probably gonna be small in diameter unfortunely but instead may have four to maky up the difference. Trying to avoid using pen caps but it's tempting!
Need to next build/kit out the interior. Put in some seats/back rests. Doubt I'll put anyone in there (we'll see). 
That rear section has been a bit over designed (thought I'd make it really funky), so now I'm gonna have a harder job joining all the wonky angles (serves me right!), but at least there should be a interest rear backside to stare at intead of just circles.
The underside is getting a couple of magnets, need to find some suitable weapons tho. It's had a couple bits added but still looks pretty bare.
It's still abit annoying knowing that a lot of the proportions are off. And when the MKII version comes out it'll be quite different. So all this 'that bit goes here, there' really is just for this one model. We live and learn...
Considering a rear landing gear seeing how the size of the vehicle has gotten bigger. If so, they'll pop out somehow.
Right that's about as much of a break time I get, so it's back I go.

Dusty


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Your creativity seems unending. I anxiously await seeing some paint on this master piece!:victory:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

It keeps growing, and growing, and growing, very awesome Dusty.


----------



## Dr.Mercury (Aug 2, 2008)

This is incredible!!!
I have been looking at two different land speeders sitting on my workbench trying to figure how to make Storms.
You have given me inspiration!


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Ooo, This thread's alive again!
Good news everyone, done some stuff. In the end, thought sod it, take a bit of a gamble and start sticking stuff in. So, there's now two magnets under the front. Put a couple of struts to support the guys at front. Gonna add some more rails if poss later. Gonna have to chunk out the centre one more as well.








Now the dreaded rear-end. Those little 5x2engine ports aren't suppose to be the main source of trust, they're just added extra umph.Take a look at the danggly thing (what's that?)
















So I decided it was time to start using some actual model bits from my bitz. That's what it's there for and seing how this is a one off version, may as well. So you might recognise a dreadnought there. Only had the legs and chest with top. Now the inside. Got seating going on, and even a couple of fellas getting chopped for fitting. One of them you might reognise, he's back - Mr H. Bolter (he's coming in with reinforcements).








And now back to the danggley thing.








Another tape measure! This time grappling hook style. 

So stay Hooked folks, more to come.
Dusty


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

You keep building, we'll keep watching. Keep up the good work Dusty!


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok guys, been racking the brain again.
Then photobucket had maintenance, so it's delayed the uploading. Again apologies for grainy pics (need to sort that out). Erm, loads to say but I'm knackered, but here goes.
So, the back seats have had to be cut to allow for arms, and even then a tight squeeze. Was considering putting cushions in there, but with space and that the marine pretty much fills the seat, no cushion. So this conversion is now including an extra two converted models (Mr Heavy Bolter and his bride Ms Scarey Bitch)








Gonna try to turn the witch more space marine style, so bulking her out a bit. They'll need buckling in etc later. But now moving on....
Got a gun, magnetized. There's another magnet for another weapon. BTW what are those nippley things under the body? Well a couple had to be clipped. You might notice the original side doors. Didn't want to waste bits now! They make for luggage store space under the bus -init.
















You might notice some other bits going on. Next up, 








Ah, isn't she pretty? So those lower fins that are part of the body are gonna have to be trimmed. Also used the original wings, now flappable. Here's the view from back..








I know the legs are at funny angles, but don't worry, I'll get round to that at some point. Here's a shot when landing gear is up.








By the way, they're the legs and feet from the dreadnought.
A shot of how it would twist it's way into'down' position.








Gonna reconnect the hoses with some flexi ones, and gotta get the interior doors done and roof. And this and that and some more...-sigh- Hopefully soon we'll be able to take it out for a test flight. 
All the best,
Dusty


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Looking nice Dusty! That should be a solid piece when you are done!

Chaosftw


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

definately a one of a kind model man... I love it!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow, its really starting to turn out dusty, really like your work, and im starting to wonder if you just like playing with toys that have as much movement as possible.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Cheers guys, 
Haven't got pics this time (sorry - hopefully LadyDust will take care of that). Thought I'd give ya a little update. We've now got 1 sliding door, needs detail, but it's in place. Weapons - well the gunner is still a problem, he might not stay as a gunner either. Might have him doing something funny (putting on make-up in the mirrors?). The mirrors, almost forgot, they'll need doing. 
Now the landing gear, gonna need a lot of work, but I've got the otherside matching now (nearly, just needs tidying). 
Considering (as it's a one-off) putting in some electrics (LOS). 
Oh the roof still needs doing, keep forgetting as I'm using it as a access point. But I have option there to either leave it as a roof, slide open sunroof, or perhaps a slim missile launcher there. Dirty-dog, yep more gizmos too come! Infact at one point I had a compass (NESW). The pilot would of had his own GPS A-Z thing sorta (at least knew which way North is). However when 'testing' it, it got stuck to a magnet, so it's lost it's guidence capabilites. I could still put it in (if you guys wanna), just this one won't work.
Mr H.Bolter will stay but his wife might have to catch another bus. He needs somewhere for his gun.
The wings - Ahhh, really needs beefing up again. Shoulda left those until last.
I'll be glad when this one is over. Might send it off to one of the painters advertising here to finish it. I'm sure they'll have a swell time painting it.

Right, enough of my waffle, next time should be straight to some pics.
All the best,
Dusty


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

lol, the compass sounds awsome, and wait, theres more to come???

but still by the sounds of it your progressing on it, and thats pretty cool, definitly excited to see more.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Ello again,
Sorry LadyDusty been busy getting her account organized and hasn't got round to learning the camera inside out and then processing it all. So I finally got round to taking some pics.
First up








The feet are actually glued on, and pinning secured. Added some flexi cable to the existing pipework on the legs. However not exactly matching, but they should move with the legs. Oh and the hook is basic I know, just there to stop it disappearing inside - if it does B*****ks. Next pic is 'Flight mode'.








Added some texture to the bottom of each toe.








Now the sliding door. It's a snug fit, a bit too snug. Might need stripping out and redoing








Almost forgot to take this pic; the luggage compartment, with bags.








And lastly, the navigator, and steering wheel. Want to get the wheel in that table top position, like he's driving a lorry (or bus!).









Hope you enjoy.
Dusty


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow that compass does look good.

and how did you get the texture on the bottom of the feet?


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Cheers Dirty_dog.

Tin foil, ruler, something with a blunt smooth tip, like a pen or in this case, a sanded down bit of plastic, shaped a bit like a blade but rounding off at the tip. Or use an actual engraver/ embosser.

Dusty


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i never though of using tin foil for gw kits. hmmmmm, i might have to try some.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

*The Airbus Premier.*

Turn your speakers up and enjoy.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow, thats awsome, cheers for the video.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Dusty you are something else man! Thats awesome. I love the back leg type things/ the sliding door. Made me laugh a little.

Well done sir!

CHaosftw


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Thats looking pretty kick ass, nice work there.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is a damn cool conversion Dusty.


----------

